# Moving animals abroad.



## supermariu (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello, 
I'm looking for some guidance. 

There's a lot of information online and I want to make sure I don't mess up. 

I've had a Royal Python for 9 years, and a Hognose for 5.

They've never had any CITES or paperwork as one was a "rescue" and the other bought from a private seller who didn't want it anymore. 

I'm moving to Portugal and it's not an option to leave my animals behind. 

I've contacted a Vet in the UK who deals with health certificates for exportation. 
I've contacted Defra who says these species don't need a EHC anyway. 

I've contacted the relevant authorities in Portugal, I need a CITES and an export certificate from the UK. 

How can I get a CITES for animals who never had them? 

Anyone have requested an export certificate and can point me the right direction. 

Any help is welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

There was a discussion on importing into the UK which prompted me to contact APHA direct and they gave me the following advice which may help



> *The Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora (CITES) EC Regulations 338/97 and 865/2006 (As incorporated in UK law as retained EU law) - Import/(Re-)Export Permit*
> 
> I can confirm species which are listed on Appendix, I, II, III of CITES requires permit for import to and export/re-export from the UK.
> 
> ...


So as Royals (don't know about hognose) are CITES II you would need an export permit from UK and an import into Portugal. There is no need for a vets certificate , and as the snake is not a CITES I listed animal, doesn't need an A10 or similar CITES document. If they are saying otherwise then I would speak to give the above office a call on 0117 372 3700 and aske them to find out why Portugal seem to think Royals are CITES I animals.

Hope that helps


----------



## supermariu (Jan 13, 2014)

Malc said:


> There was a discussion on importing into the UK which prompted me to contact APHA direct and they gave me the following advice which may help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It helps a lot, thank you. 

The hognose it's exempt but needs an exempt declaration for import, which I'm still trying to find out where I get one. 


For the Royal then, I only need to apply using rhe FED0172 correct? 

They'll be presented on the border and everything should be fine correct?

Again thanks for the reply.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

supermariu said:


> It helps a lot, thank you.
> The hognose it's exempt but needs an exempt declaration for import, which I'm still trying to find out where I get one.
> For the Royal then, I only need to apply using rhe FED0172 correct?
> They'll be presented on the border and everything should be fine correct?
> ...


I can't say as I have no experience of this, which was why I suggested contacting them direct. I'll drop you a PM with the name of the officer who sent me the mail.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a lot of confusion over CITES thanks to repeated misinformation.
You do NOT need paperwork to simply keep a CITES species.
Of your two snakes, only the royal needs to have permits. And then, all you need is an export permit from the UK and an import permit from Portugal.
The hognose is not a CITES species so .othing required there.
However, you will need to check which ports you can use to export them as not all ports are allowed to manage movement of CITES species.
If you go onto gov.uk and search CITES you will find everything you need.
It's a simple application form and a single fee.

You stated that the hognose is exempt and needs an exemption certificate??? No such thing. It is not listed on CITES so there is no certificate needed.
However, I would check carefully domestic law in Portugal to make sure you can legally keep these snakes.


----------



## supermariu (Jan 13, 2014)

ian14 said:


> There is a lot of confusion over CITES thanks to repeated misinformation.
> You do NOT need paperwork to simply keep a CITES species.
> Of your two snakes, only the royal needs to have permits. And then, all you need is an export permit from the UK and an import permit from Portugal.
> The hognose is not a CITES species so .othing required there.
> ...


Hi there, thank you for the reply, I'll look into those carefully.


----------

